# Custom fabricated side guide project.



## Hanr3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Holla all,

Well I have about a year plus on the rebuilt trailer and boat. Decided I needed new side guides for several reasons.
1) Current side guides dont work, and mostly hold the trialer lights.
2) Current side guides force my boat to sit higher off the trailer than needed,
3) I want to upgrade from 8" to 12" tires so I can take it on longer trips, across several states, and
4) The old side guides where just plain ugly and bent.

The plan is to cut off the old side guides and install something better. Did some research on TinBoats and came across several viable options, trampoline legs and ladder stabilizer. Unfortunately neither will work for me. Was talking to my boss at my new job about my delima and he said bring it in, we do "government work" all the time. I now work at a heavy steel fabrication shop. 

I managed to scrounge up some scrap 1 1/2" square tube 1/8" thick, about 10' of it. One of the guys cut it for a soda, and another welded up the pieces for me. I used some scrap 4"x10"x1/4" plate for my light brackets. 

Couple pics of where I started and some progress. I cant get any completed pics until I pull the trialer out of hte garage, and that isnt happening until tomorrow. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 28, 2010)

Update time. Sorry for the delay. I went camping/fishing again this weekend. Happy to report the sideguides worked fantastic. The older gentlemen trying to load thier big bass boat before me had a heck of a time getting it squared up to thier trialer, no side guides. The wind was blowing pretty good, 20-30 mph, took them 4 attempts to get her on the trailer. I nailed it the first shot. Im eiathe skilled or lucky, I blame the sideguides cause it sure isnt skill. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 28, 2010)

Some details.
1/4" thick bracket welded to 1/8" thick 1 1/2" sq. tubing, which is bolted to trailer in two places, and the bunk bracket provides a third anchor point. Thsoe guides aren't moving without the rest of the trailer. 

Hard to tell in teh pics, however the side of the tailights overhang the edge of the bracket just enough so I can see the light in my mirrors. 

I put on some high visibility tape on the other side so I can see the bracket during the day, especially while backing into a dark space. 

The tops of the tubing is open so water cna get into them. I do have a drain hole (weep hole) pics posted, so it drians out. I left the tops open incase I decide to add flags tot eh trailer, plus it made running the wiring insdie the tube possible.

I used 1 1/2" wide by 18" long pieces of HDPE (cutting board material) to protect the boat and the sideguides from each other. That HDPE works great.


----------



## lbursell (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice Job


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

